# rear suspension adjujstment four wheel alignment



## alevinefl (Jul 29, 2012)

HELP!! brought my 2000 altima in for a 4 wheel alignment and the mechanic broke the REAR right side torsion/suspension bar? (not sure what the part is called) while attempting to loosen the nut. What is this part called and does anyone have a part number handy? Thanks! Alan


----------

